# stansbury



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

hi guys just to let you know i have been light fishing around kliens point the other night and a 15lb mulloway but do a lot of fishing at stansbury but i would like see more fellow kayakers and gals out there as i get out when i can i like see more people there hi guys very windy here at the moment and just to let you know i also fish at wool bay and coobowie as well i am going to try a new spot called nobbys rock just near pine point


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the invite. I am not around until early July but would be glad to join with you for a trip some day soon


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Kleins is my favourite! Many good memories of bream and mulloway off the jetty over the years. I've often thought about yakking that area, but have been unsure of launch sites. Most decent catches off the jetty have coincided with 25kt south-easterlies in summer - not much fun kayaking then!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Im about to use google but thought I would waste more time and ask.....wheres Stansbury


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Stealthfisha said:


> Im about to use google but thought I would waste more time and ask.....wheres Stansbury


Eastern side of Yorkes, between Pt Vincent and Edithburg.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

this looks like an invite!
Im off to kingfish heaven in late july..till then im off on a desert trip and other commitments.....does august sound good?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

just been looking at all the fishing reports over the last couple of years and this location is renowned for KGW and Squid.but not bigger predators like snapper and kings etc....do you catch Snapper on a continual basis?


----------



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

Stealthfisha said:


> Im about to use google but thought I would waste more time and ask.....wheres Stansbury


hi pal i would type it in as i might get you lost as i get lost any where


----------



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

Stealthfisha said:


> Im about to use google but thought I would waste more time and ask.....wheres Stansbury


heard of port vincent the next little place


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

When we head over we will give you plenty of notice


----------



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi akajimmy, read your reply to Waldo's post re him going to Turton, I sent you a message on there too, but anyway, just letting you know my family has a shack at Corny Point, last time I was over was June longweekend, hopefully get over there again soon, I'll hit you up and let you know, I generally only fish the bay at Corny or surf fish at Berry Bay, but would be interested in other options, hopefully catch up one day and get a fish in together.

Keep us posted on the weather, Cheers Snowy (Jamie)


----------



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

Stealthfisha said:


> this looks like an invite!
> Im off to kingfish heaven in late july..till then im off on a desert trip and other commitments.....does august sound good?


yes I think it will be ok


----------



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

fisher said:


> Kleins is my favourite! Many good memories of bream and mulloway off the jetty over the years. I've often thought about yakking that area, but have been unsure of launch sites. Most decent catches off the jetty have coincided with 25kt south-easterlies in summer - not much fun kayaking then!


 the place I launch at the old boat ramp by the play ground


----------

